# Muscle soreness after a shot?



## Evil ANT (Sep 16, 2004)

Man, I almost misspelled this thread title and put "muscle soreness after a shit." Luckily I caught the error in time!  

Anyway, something weird has been happening after my shots recently and I can't for the life of me understand what's going on. 

I ran out of testosterone enanthate a little over a week ago, but luckily I had another 10 mL bottle of the exact same thing. Same company, same test, same expiration date.

Ever since I began using the new stuff, the muscle I shoot into is sore as hell for the next two or three days. On top of that, I can feel a lump where I shot as well. I always freak out and think it's the start of an abcess, but it goes away after three or four days.

What I find odd is that my old test, which was the exact same stuff, didn't hurt at all. I'd do a shot and be fine the next day. No soreness at all. I'm also shooting EQ right now as well and that leaves me with absolutely no soreness.

I originally wasn't going to post about this, but I'm so damn perplexed that I was hoping one of you guys might now what's going on.

I rotate my injection sites thoroughly.

My needles and syringes are all clean and I don't reuse them.

I'm doing everything correctly, just as I always do, yet for some reason this test is really making me sore. I can't figure it out for the life of me. I did a shoulder shot and was so sore the next day I could barely lift my arm. I did a pec shot a few days later and was so sore that I couldn't lift a thing. I did an ass shot the day before yesterday and could barely sit down the next day.

Yikes!

Anyone ever had this happen before?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2004)

Sounds like that batch came out with a bit more BA.


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 16, 2004)

BA, huh?

This is where I go do a search to find out what the hell that means. 

Thanks for the answer, though. This stuff is hell on my muscles.


----------



## supertech (Sep 16, 2004)

Benzyl Alcohol


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 17, 2004)

Ah, thanks. I did a search and couldn't find anything under "BA," so I appreciate your clarification.

With a higher amount of BA cause any problems, or is it just a minor nuisance?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

At higher levels it can cause "gear flu," swelling/bruised appearance, pain, thats about it. It can cause tissue necrosis but I dont know what the levels would have to be for that.


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 17, 2004)

"Gear flu."

Interesting. Very interesting.

You see, after I do a shot with my new test, I feel sick the next day. Not like throwing up sick, but like I'm about to come down with the flu. My muscles are all sore and my throat hurts. I just feel worn down completely. My new test also is leaving bruises and swelling.

Sounds like the BA content of my test is way too high. I'm tempted to stop using it but my new order of test won't be arriving for a few more days.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

I've had raised body temp from gear before, high dose underground, and a little bit from Ttokkyo sustanon.


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 17, 2004)

Odd that my stuff is causing this since it came from a quality source.

Is this something I should worry about, or is it really nothing major? I'll keep using the stuff as long as it doesn't kill me. I can take being a bit sore and sick for another week or so.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

I doubt it will kill you, the source does not usually make the gear, so quality source or not means little.


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 17, 2004)

Ah, my bad. By quality source I was referring to quality manufacturer.

I'll still take the stuff. My new test should arrive next week anyway.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Mar 6, 2005)

I've been experiencing this with QV Enanthate.  I tried upping the dosage slightly (from 500-->580mg/week), and after 6 weeks of no soreness, my legs started to swell badly from the shots, I had a mild fever and severe body aches.  I have seen ppl suggesting mixing it with sterile oil.  Could this help?  If so, is it legal, and where can I get it?


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Mar 8, 2005)

i had the same prob shootin sus.i posted a thread about a week ago. my 1st 4 ashots were cool since then wenever i shoot i get a lump wich feels painfull and bruised. i went to docs hu sed i mite be hittin blood vessels or not goin in far enough etc. but i just realised sumthin ive only got these lumps since i started using smaller blue pins rather than the green pins? would this have anythin 2 do with it?


----------

